# Please oh Please ears stand up!!!



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

up! up! up!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

aww 4 mons old , do they ever come up for a little while?


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

if the wind blows just right....bahahahaha:happyboogie:


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh, he's so cute! Jenny's ears were already up when we brought her home at 12 weeks old and I really do miss the ear flopping stage. My Carleigh had one ear up and one down until about 6 mos. old. Don't get discouraged just keep taking pics!


----------



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

They will definitely come up.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

add cottage cheese to his diet - give him raw bones to chew on - calcium helps cartiledge in his ears, chewing helps muscle strength - if he is teething they will go up and down...do not rumple them!!! you can do massage gently - but only from base to tip in one stroke - massage into standing position...or find someone to tape them - he has large, probably thin topped, heavy based ears from the photos...

Lee


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

There are lots of good threads here about ears. When the dog is 4 months old an teething the ears will flop but will come back up. One seemingly knowledgeable poster said something about there being a window of time around 5-7 months (i think) when you could consider taping them up to help. I suggest you find and read all the posts on this. 

Just a common-sense suggestion: It seems to me that if you work on training that is heavily reliant on sound, and at other times find things that make strange but faint sounds (scraping plates, fingernails on chalkboard, whistles, clickers, etc.) you might stimulate your pup to "perk up" his ears, and that exercise could only strengthen them.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

billsharp said:


> There are lots of good threads here about ears. When the dog is 4 months old an teething the ears will flop but will come back up. One seemingly knowledgeable poster said something about there being a window of time around 5-7 months (i think) when you could consider taping them up to help. I suggest you find and read all the posts on this.
> 
> Just a common-sense suggestion: It seems to me that if you work on training that is heavily reliant on sound, and at other times find things that make strange but faint sounds (scraping plates, fingernails on chalkboard, whistles, clickers, etc.) you might stimulate your pup to "perk up" his ears, and that exercise could only strengthen them.


Oh good idea! Never thought of that. I've added clovite for protein and yogurt for calcium. He loves it.


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

Enjoy his goofy floppy ears while you can, they will only be this way for a short time, but will be up for many, many years to come !!


----------

